# The Rugby Thread- Merged Over The Years



## Pieman (28 Feb 2005)

Ouch!

http://www.thisislondon.com/news/articles/16449119?source=PA
===============================================
Rugby fan cut off his own testicles 

8 February 2005 
A Welsh rugby fan cut off his own testicles after his team beat England, police confirmed today. 

The man was rushed to hospital after the incident at Leigh Social Club in Caerphilly, South Wales. 

A Gwent Police spokeswoman said: "We received a call from the ambulance service at approximately 9pm on the 5th to inform us of a situation at the Leigh Social Club in which a man had indeed severed his own testicles." 

She said the man was taken to Heath Hospital but could not confirm his condition. 

It was reported that the man told his friends: "If Wales win I'll cut my own balls off." 

After the 11-9 victory in the Six Nations clash, the man is reported to have gone outside and severed his testicles before bringing them back into the club to show fellow drinkers. 

A local was reported as saying that the man was on medication and should not have been drinking.


----------



## condor888000 (28 Feb 2005)

Ow.....


----------



## Yrys (17 Jul 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19806157/

Australian suffered severe headaches but didn't know what problem was



> BRISBANE, Australia - Rugby player Ben Czislowski kept competing for more than three months despite the headaches that started after a clash with an opponent.
> 
> Czislowski was playing for Brisbane team Wynnum during the April 1 incident involving Tweed Heads forward Matt Austin. He had a head wound stitched up afterward, the Australian Associated Press reported Tuesday. Czislowski later suffered an eye infection and complained of lethargy and shooting pains in his head.
> Then last week, his doctor found a tooth imbedded in Czislowski’s head.
> ...


----------



## Nieghorn (17 Jul 2007)

Serves those bloody Rugby League players right!  ... we Union types aren't always aiming for the high tackle.   

(I saw the video on Sportsworld - the guy made no attempt to go low, came steaming in at pace and they smashed heads.  But it seemed the would-be tackler was the one who was knocked out, broke his jaw, lost teeth - apparently  )


----------



## Scott (20 Jul 2007)

It's getting closer!

http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/

I'm posting this here in hopes some other rugby fans will have a read and help me with the dilemma I am currently facing:

I can't find who might be televising the matches! IIRC, in '03 it was The Score, but searches of their site have come up empty for me. I've tried TSN and Sportsnet as well and still nothing. In fact, there is not much available on the internet at all about it...

This leads my girlfriend, who is a Brit and a much bigger Rugby fan than I and also very well in the know about this, to believe that it may all be pay per view over the internet.

Any help is appreciated and chatter about Team Canada welcomed! We're currently rated 13th.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (21 Jul 2007)

2003 wasn't televised either so I wouldn't expect coverage other then internet feed (or a pub)

I just hope Canada survives,  they are in a tough group (Wales, Australia, Japan, Fiji); No easy games there


----------



## Scott (21 Jul 2007)

I watched matches from 2003 on The Score or Sportsnet, I am sure of it. Either way, it wasn't PPV or internet feed, it was through my satellite provider...Not saying that it wasn't just delayed feed.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (21 Jul 2007)

Could be right, I just remember not being able to find the games on TV unlike '99 which seemed to be a bigger deal.
So do you think Canada has a chance? I remember when Canada (in rugby terms only) was at least a 2nd rank team (1st rate forwards, but the backs well let's not talk about that)
Now, I'm not that optimistic.
It would be nice to see a team outside of the eight (Five nations + NZ, SA, Aus) making the 1/4 finals but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Jul 2007)

The whole '03 tournament was televised on Fox Sports Canada and Sportsnet.  Fox stopped carrying ANY kind of rugby last year, either due to piss poor interest over here, or the IRB looking for outrageous broadcast fees.  Professionalism was the death knell for international footy.... greedy bastards all....


----------



## Scott (21 Jul 2007)

Thanks Kat, guess it's the broadband service with their 24 hour delay.

The Canucks played the All Blacks a few weeks back and gave them a really good scare.

Hear me out!!!!!

Of course Canada doesn't have a chance against a powerhouse like NZ, but they held them to very few points in the first half (Can't recall the number) and even had the Kwi commentators singing their praises as a team. Second half started same as the first but Canada seemed to run out of gas. Either way the Kiwi coaching staff looked pretty pissed.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Jul 2007)

Endurance has always been Canada's problem.  They usually are strong contenders from 2/3 to 3/4 of the game, but run out of steam after that.  Too bad really, because they're quite good for a country that doesn't "get it" yet, and the limited talent pool.
 Go here for a good write up on the game:  http://planetrugby.com/Story/0,18259,3886_2415311,00.html   .  To be fair, it was a pretty sad showing by the ABs.


----------



## Nieghorn (22 Jul 2007)

I'm both saddened and angered at the lack of RWC 07 coverage.  I think it's all because Setanta have the rights and we can't get Setanta here ... bars can, but not yet regular satellite owners.  So I'm hoping my local (provided I'm working in Toronto this fall) will have live games because I won't have the patience to avoid checking scores.  I stayed up for all the 'must see' overnight games in 03.

Regarding Canada ... first off, I don't think endurance is our major problem given that's the easiest thing for all of them to work on individually.  During the match v the All Blacks, the fact that they were playing defence (more taxing, imo) for most of the game is what drained them more than normal.

Secondly, I follow rugby religously and would say we're a second-rate pack and second/third rate backs on the world stage.  Look at a Samoa, who are second rate in both and would surely give Canada a beating.  It's a bit like hockey, innit, where the top six-eight teams are far and above those just below them.  That said, we should give Japan a hiding and have a good chance at beating Fiji.  Canada's first half defence really impressed me vs. the All Blacks, and in the second half, I can blame four tries on two players who will not be in the starting lineup for a big game (one's not even in the squad anymore!).  My big beef with them is lack of skill and attacking prowess in the backs ... they are better than before, and I like that players with more finesse like Smith and Spicer have been chosen over 'bashers' like we've always relied on.  

But therein lies a fundamental problem with Canadian rugby - we just don't produce enough skilled players.  I've been coaching at the junior club and university level for nine years now and while I do my part, I'm mostly getting upper teenagers who've barely touched a ball compared to the kids I coached in England who played organised rugby from the age of 8-10.  Minis is key to our future, and we should be aiming to be like Argentina with their massive pack, but also brave and sleek backs, but Rugby Canada need to shift focus a bit and stop pouring money and resources into men whose likelihood of acquiring that much more necessary skill is unlikely.

They need to promote minis rugby and provide schools with development packages and officers to get more kids playing the game, earlier.  Also, it'd be nice to have more 'elite' competitions for youth.  I have selected for Ontario on three occasions, and I now can't stand the politics where tryouts are more about politics (invite everyone, but pick the kids everyone already knows or from the 'right' schools) and make a wad of cash (admittedly they need it) by holding several open trials.  When I lived in Bristol, England, my boys didn't have to pay to try out for a rep team and they had several opportunities to play at different levels - we had one for England U15, several in three different county teams, and several more in the city-wide 'Schools' rep team.  They had it set up, I was led to believe, so the kids who played County rugby couldn't play for the Schools rep team, giving more people more opportunity to play elite rugby.


Anyway, that's my rugby rant.  Go the RWC '07 and let's hope it's, yet again, another wonderful showcase!


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Jul 2007)

Absolutely agreed on all points.  I boiled it down to "limited talent pool" because, well, lots of words scare me.  As for the TV coverage, both Fox and Sportsnet got an earful from me on the topic on more than one occasion.  Also didn't get ONE six nations match in the past 5 years...wankers.


----------



## Scott (22 Jul 2007)

Can we go further than the talent pool though?

My girlfriend's father, a former Prop for the London Wasps from 70 to 76 and a women's national team coach, was amazed to find out just how _little_ the Canadian team gets to work out together. He also mentioned the fact that this country is fricking huge, another logistical problem that most other countries do not face. Come on, it has to weigh heavy when you have players coming from Cornerbrook, Montreal, Toronto, Saskatoon and Vancouver...

 The plain and simple fact is that Canada does not have the talent, true, but could it be better developed given more of a chance?

WRT the TV coverage...I am hoping to be able to watch the games in the comfort of my own home but am skeptical given the late date...

And another thing about Rugby marketing: My girl's Dad is mightily pissed at the fact that he can only buy package deals to games. He is not one bit happy that he has to take in some "lesser" games to "make up" part of his deal. It seems that it's one of the only ways to go for this RWC.

And how about the luck on Wales? Playing the Aussies in what will be their biggest game of the WC in *Cardiff!* What I wouldn't give to be in the sea of red for that one. Bet they hear it in Marseilles.


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Jul 2007)

Millennium is a beautiful facility, no question.  But nothing makes the hairs on your neck stand up like 50 000 odd ( the odder the better) Welshmen belting out "Land of Our Fathers" at the old Cardiff Arms Park...  Magical


----------



## Scott (22 Jul 2007)

My girl is standing by Kat and says that she viewed the final match in Cardiff Arms park. She says it was awesome but not as good as seeing the winning goal from behind the post in 2003!

She and have a great time talking about the differences between rugby in England vs Canada and the same convo about hockey in the two nations. What would our chances be if we had Major Junior, Junior A, B, C and University level leagues? Maybe 'chances" is a bad way to put it...What would the chances be of us producing legitimate talent? 

How many fellow Canucks have made a trip overseas or down under to play in their pro leagues? Seems like a reverse NHL thing could be possible, no?

If it seems like I am Johnny new guy here it's because I am. I only started watching Rugby during the 03 WC and found it fascinating and fell in love. Since then I have been digesting as much as I can on the subject and it really helps having the new lady who eats, sleeps and breathes rugby.

Well, guess we're frigged for live viewing and it will be pretty hard to stay away from the score sheets during that time.


----------



## Nieghorn (22 Jul 2007)

> How many fellow Canucks have made a trip overseas or down under to play in their pro leagues? Seems like a reverse NHL thing could be possible, no?



There are quite a few pros in the current squad - maybe more than ever - but the bulk of them tend to be forwards.  Quite a few are in 'second division' teams, so not sure how big their contracts are.  Some clubs in England Nat One have full pros, while others have part timers.

RWC 07 Squad who are pro:

Mike Burak - Pau, FR Div 2 (lock)
Jamie Cudmore - Clermon Auvergne, FR (flanker)
Ed Fairhurst - Cornish Pirates, ENG Div 1 (ie. second div, possibly semi-pro?) (scrum half / full back, 29 so pushing it)
Mike James - Stade Francais, FR (lock - just retired from pro rugby)
Stan McKeen - Cornish Pirates, ENG (flanker)
Justin Mensah-Coker - Albi, FR (wing)
Ander Monro - Waterloo, ENG Div 1? (fly half)
James Pritchard - Coventry, ENG Div 1 (wing)
Mike Pyke - Montauban, FR (full back)
Ryan Smith - Montaban, FR (fly half, centre)
Sean Michael-Stephen - Bezier, FR Div 2 (no. 8)
Luke Tait - Overmarch Parma, IT (lock)
Kevin Tkachuk - Glasgow, SCO (prop, now 31 ... can't be long left)
Morgan Williams - Albi, FR (scrum half, now 31 - see above)
Colin Yukes - Agen, FR Div 2 (lock/flank)


I think the potential is there to have more Canucks over in those leagues ... Smith even played New Zealand provincial (higher quality than English Prem, some would argue) with Southland ... but it's pretty obvious they aren't the most skilled, and those with the best chance are the big bruisers.  (In the backs, Mensah-Coker is something like 6'3", 240lbs wing! ... and Pyke is about 6'5", slightly less heavy.)

I think if we can focus on skill development through better coaching and more focus on proper Touch rugby (which is huge in Australia and NZ, and shows) at increasingly younger age, we can hope to become like Argentina who have practically a full squad of pros and some who are considered among the best in the world at their positions - like Pichot, Hernandez, Contepomi and the front row, not to mention the Fernandez Lobbe brothers and Leguzimon who are increibly skilled forwards.  They all come from 'amateur' roots (and I shouldn't forget, a few of Italy's top players, like Sergio Parisse) back home, but if you see even their A team or sevens team play, you can see a fine mixture of aggressiveness and flair.


----------



## Scott (25 Jul 2007)

Stickied until after World Cup...

...because I can


----------



## Nieghorn (26 Jul 2007)

Ha, ha . . . attaboy!

Has anyone seen the shocking new kits that'll see their debut at the RWC?  ... sigh, I can see the benefit of tight jerseys and the disappearance of cotton, but some of them look ridiculous - like soccer jerseys!  












Shane Horgan reminds me of a Star Wars stormtrooper.


----------



## Kat Stevens (26 Jul 2007)

next RWC they'll be wearing a spandex unitard.  Bring back the old London Bell Tent and Awning Co. cotton jerseys....only weighed about 35 lbs after a good day out in the rain at the Gobbler.


----------



## Scott (26 Jul 2007)

The ghey is strong in those jerseys.



			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Bring back the old London Bell Tent and Awning Co. cotton jerseys....only weighed about 35 lbs after a good day out in the rain at the Gobbler.



Yes!


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (26 Jul 2007)

Scott said:
			
		

> She and have a great time talking about the differences between rugby in England vs Canada and the same convo about hockey in the two nations. What would our chances be if we had Major Junior, Junior A, B, C and University level leagues? Maybe 'chances" is a bad way to put it...What would the chances be of us producing legitimate talent?



If you can find it I recommend reading "Coarse Rugby" by Michael Green. It deals with the "beer league" level of rugby (i.e the 5th XV and lower).


----------



## Nieghorn (6 Aug 2007)

Wales got ripped a new one by England (around 60 point difference) on Saturday.  I don't think they'll be kind enough to play that side against us come World Cup time.   ... things aren't good in that camp, though.


----------



## Pampers (8 Aug 2007)

Just got back from Paris...
... the place is ALIGHT with RWC about to start...

...The logo is everywhere and so are the troopies with FAMAS rifles...

The Peugot Store on the Champs d'Elysées was decked out nicely.

I think your going to be disappointed to try and watch the games on TV, you'll probably have to go to the pub and pay the entrance fee... If you can get in...


----------



## Scott (8 Aug 2007)

Hmmm, but most satellite providers, at least here, do not allow for public rebroadcast of pay per view events, right? So we might just get lucky and be bale to watch without cover charge...we'll just have to pay higher prices for the drinks 

I'm ordering over broadband, 24 hour delay though so I'll have to keep the TV off to avoid seeing scores.

I say we put a ban on posting scores in this thread before the 24 hours is up, wouldn't want to come ac cross it by accident ;D


----------



## Nieghorn (10 Aug 2007)

Sounds good to me ... I might just have to go the 'net route as well as I'm probably going to be working at a camp with no satellite access (praying they have broadband!)   

Have to make sacrifices so I can get to Aussie in January.  Even had a mate offer two tickets to Wales v Canada at face value, which I reluctantly had to turn down.


----------



## Pampers (10 Aug 2007)

Hey, just found out Setanta is launching on Rogers 429... they are going to charge extra for it after September 10, but they say they'll be showing all the RWC games...  Don't know about Shaw and Bell xperssvu

Can't confirm the cost but I know they'll be showing some lower level games... unfortunately nothing big.


----------



## Scott (10 Aug 2007)

Nothing big? So can we expect to see all of Canada's games? :-X


----------



## Pampers (10 Aug 2007)

Sounds about right.


----------



## Nieghorn (10 Aug 2007)

I've heard Bell will along with Rogers, but my parents (who could tape it for me) have Starchoice and no word from them yet.   

I remember the last two - every game - being on Sportsnet!  I don't know who's the villian here, though.  Sportsnet for not shelling out the cash, or Setanta for not making it available/jacking the price?

There is usually some good discussion and frequent updates on the Canadian Rugby forum here:   www.canadianrugby.ca


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Aug 2007)

Put the blame where it belongs.  The IRB is completely out of control for wanting HUGE profits, and screw the average guy at home looking for a footie fix every 4 years.


----------



## Scott (10 Aug 2007)

Yup, and in a market where the Americas Cup has more coverage space on the sports stations (Read - Rugby has NONE) websites they sure aren't going to pay the money that the IRB wants.

The market will grow and people will watch, but it has to be cost effective for the networks. To be cost effective there needs to be advertising and for advertising to come you need viewers.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Aug 2007)

FSW Canada and Sportsnet used to both carry all the Super 14 matches, and Tri Nations.  Also the NPC and Curry Cup competition.  Never a 6 nations game though, or even a Zurich Prem game.The ratings were quite good, and the show was popular (even though Max Bretos is a pratt).  All of a sudden, plug pulled, no footie.


----------



## Scott (10 Aug 2007)

Gleaned from the 'net.

http://sports.setanta.com/en/Sport/Home/?facets/sport-space/great-britain-locale/

I did some padding around the site and from what I gather you can pay $150 to get the service for a year which includes all RWC games LIVE and on delay for the ones you miss. As well, these guys should be the ones broadcasting the Heineken Cup.

There is a monthly service but I don't think it covers RWC.

Now to get the connections for laptop to TV and audio attachments ??? I have S-Video on my machine, so I need S-Video to RCA, right? What about audio? I refuse to watch the games crammed around my machine....

Setanta also has a service where you can find bars in Canada that have their service, any one that has their service should have RWC.

My good deed for the day.


----------



## Scott (11 Aug 2007)

More from the 'net, like we didn't already know...

Usual caveats:

http://www.rugbycanada.ca/index.php?lang=en&page_id=10&news_id=3137

TV IN CANADA - THE REAL TRUTH

May 28, 2007

Rugby on TV in Canada is increasingly hard to see. 	

Toronto, ON

Garth Gottfried is a television producer at Sportsworld, which is a daily international sports show hosted by James Sharman on the Score Television. Sportsworld airs weekdays at 5:30 pm and 7:00 pm (EST) across the country, regularly including rugby. Additionally, the Score has aired rugby games in the past year.

In November, 2006, Garth wrote an article on some of the problems facing the sport of rugby and general broadcast television in Canada.

Rugby Canada gets many inquiries about the 2007 Rugby World Cup and whether it will be on television.

Setanta owns the rights for North America. The Irish television company is currently trying to obtain approval from the Canadian Radio-Television Commission (CRTC) for a Canadian station licence.

If the CRTC does does not grant a licence in time, then watching the games on the closed-circuit at your local rugby club or pub may be the only option. However, online solutions such as Setanta's online division and companies like Mediazone on delay may be possible as well.

Ultimately, if Setanta can find a broadcast partner in Canada willing to air the games, then the Rugby World Cup (or at least part of it) could still be on the air. But at this time, that is not the case.

For your own information purposes, we re-print Garth's article. It is also linked from our front page to make it easier to find.


Rugby in Canada on TV
Here at The Score, we started showing rugby games for the first time in 2006: the Canada-New Zealand opener at the Women’s Rugby World Cup was aired live on on August 31st. Three other tournament games were also aired, but on tape-delay.

In June, six games from the Canadian leg of the Churchill Cup were all shown live, including three finals, all in a row.

Although that is far more live Canadian rugby than in recent years, it is still very little for anyone accustomed to what is on offer in other nations, or even accustomed to previous Canadian television coverage of rugby.

BALANCING THE BOOKS FOR RUGBY BROADCASTS

Although a great result for Canada, the Rugby World Cup Qualifier (RWCQ) played in St. John’s, Newfoundland on August 12th, was not aired. This was considered scandalous by some in the rugby community.

Holding the game there may have ensured a vocal, partisan crowd at the match – which was surely appreciated by the players on the day – but the relative isolation of Newfoundland made the production costs rise significantly.

The key component in broadcasting live sports is the video production truck. Looking much like an 18-wheel rig, ‘the truck’ contains everything necessary for a broadcast. Trucks cost typically between $30,000 to $40,000 a day.

For somewhere like Newfoundland, trucks need to be shipped by ferry and travel time is part of the cost.

The other issue at the RWCQ was the opposition: interest from the general public in the USA is similar to that in Canada – low. The two factors combined to make television broadcast very unlikely.

When Canada plays within its own borders, if the opposition is from one of the rugby ‘foundation’ countries, interest abroad from other broadcasters offsets the costs.

Thus when Canada played Wales (2005) and France (2004) at York University stadium, the games were readily televised. Toronto has the infrastructure to provide the necessary equipment at the lowest costs and both Welsh and French broadcasters will readily purchase the rights, balancing the expenditure.

Similarly, with events like Churchill Cup or Canada away to a major rugby nation, those production costs are paid for by either the RFU or the host broadcaster.

Someone who is well versed on both the Canadian rugby scene and Canadian television landscape is Mark Winokur. Head coach of the Irish Canadian Rugby Club in Toronto, Mark has been part of more than a few championships, including recently the 2006 McCormick Cup. Mark is also the Corporate Sales Director at The Score television network.

“The problem with rugby in Canada is that it costs just as much as most field sports to produce but delivers a fraction of the audience,” comments Winokur. “A sold-out rugby game might make $20,000 based on current audience levels.”

Virtually no one who reads articles on the Rugby Canada website would disagree that rugby is indeed a sport. But at The Score, e-mail feedback delivers daily invectives about the shortcomings of wrestling, poker and horse-racing; all three can be found on most sports networks.

The appeal of such programming is generally not the sporting content but rather the audience they deliver compared to the production costs. On a balance sheet, rugby does not compare well – on this continent anyway.

STATIONS FEATURING RUGBY

The International Rugby Board (iRB) produces Total Rugby, which has been on the air for two years. Originally on Fox Sports World Canada and now also The Score, the show carries many highlights from the world’s top competitions.

However, the viewer information is tracked and the data could be better.

“The numbers for Total Rugby have been pretty inconsistent,” adds Winokur. “Hopefully they will level off at the high end, otherwise it will be difficult to renew.”

Another television network that is willing to carry rugby is Setanta.

Known to most Canadian rugby fans as the satellite service that brings properties like the Six Nations into rugby clubs and pubs, Setanta is looking to expand in Canada.

Started by Irish ex-pats living in England in 1990, Setanta has grown from a roomful of people watching Ireland play at the FIFA World Cup, to a multi-million dollar corporation.

Bringing various sports into non-traditional markets is a definite theme at Setanta: in Australia, they deliver properties such as Greek and Scottish soccer; in Europe, their North American Sports Network (NASN) will just as readily air highlights from the NFL, NBA, MLB and NHL.

Currently in the USA, private homes south of the border are able to get Setanta’s programming for $15 a month. Quite a bit of rugby is available: the Heineken Cup, Super 14 and the Guinness Premiership are a few of the properties on offer.

Moving into Canada is something Setanta is currently working on.

“With the way the Canadian Radio-television and Telecommunications Commission (CRTC) operates, we will be working with an already established Canadian station as a broadcast partner,” states Shane O'Rourke, President of Setanta’s North American operations.

“We are currently in the stage where the details are being ironed out; lawyers are doing most of the work at this stage.

“Should everything work out, we are hoping to get into Canadian homes within three to six months.”

For many Canadian rugby fans, that will be welcome news; Setanta has already secured the rights to the 2007 Rugby World Cup.

“Canada presents a unique opportunity,” continues O’Rourke. “There is an audience for the sport there. Establishing it as a viable television property is still a risk but we are willing to try it.”

Another way rugby is getting into Canadian homes is on broadband internet. Setanta has a broadband service as does the Rugby Channel on MediaZone. The Rugby Channel is already bringing in games like Wales versus Canada in the autumn test series.

THE TREND OF SPECIALIZED SPORTS BROADCASTS

For some people, $15 a month will be too steep a price for a single channel. For others, it will seem like a bargain as they will no longer have to watch games at a pub.

But paying specifically for an individual channel or service to watch a certain sporting event in the comfort of your own home is something that is already on the rise.

NHL Centre Ice delivers over 1,100 games to hockey fans that would otherwise not be able see most of those games; NFL Sunday ticket provides a similar service for American gridiron football.

The Toronto Maple Leafs, Calgary Flames and Vancouver Canucks all already have their own stations, which acquire the broadcast rights to more and more games each season. In Europe, major soccer clubs have their own stations as well; in the USA some baseball teams have them.

If rugby follows this trend, there is very little in the Canadian television market place that will stop it. At least the games would be there for those who want to get them.

The downside will be that the hope that a non-rugby fan might casually tune in to a game and become a convert, will unfortunately fade. Viewing live rugby could become a situation like boxing: only those already genuinely interested in the sport will make the effort to see it live.

Garth Gottfried
Producer, The Score Television
E-mail: Sportsworld@thescore.ca


----------



## AndrewS (12 Aug 2007)

Well today Setanta just come on the air on Rogers, Shaw, Bell Expressview, and Starchoice.. and should be on the air on Cogeco by early September.

Well it's true Setanta doesn't have a channel license, it is able to broadcast(and IS) as a Sports PPV Pack. What this essentially means is currently the channel can broadcast live games, half time commentary, delayed games, and repeat games but not pregame shows, or magazine shows.  How ever i did see at least 1 weekly Scottish Premier league highlight show on it(not sure how that was able to be done).

Setanta will cost $15 a month, starting next month.  It's a free Preview for a month now. 

Sorry my eyes hurt right now i literally watched the channel from 7:30am to now at midnight.  They had 7 EPL games on and in the middle of that ruckus they had a England v France rugby RWC warmup match live at 2pm ET.

Last night I also watched a game of Rugby union from South Africa and one from the New Zealand and I caught an Aussie Rules Football game too.

anyways getting to the point... Setanta owns the full rights and has a full live broadcasting schedule for the full Rugby World Cup planned.. believe it starts September.

Here's Setanta's schedule.. it currently is only showing the live games (nevermind the many that are same day Delay, full schedule should be up soon.) http://130.94.23.190/SSCDN_live_schedule.htm

the channel though i thought to be too expensive has earned a subscription fee from me because of the shear number of soccer/footie  and rugby games on the channel is fantastic.  I'll consider it some needed self pampering


----------



## Nieghorn (13 Aug 2007)

Apparently Sportsnet are showing the Canada matches, live and again later in the day, at least.  Sorry, don't have a link, but it seems to be genuine.

I've just discovered my free Setanta preview on Ch. 239 ... man, watched way too much soccer this weekend.   Looks like how Fox used to be, though, with mostly soccer and token rugby matches.  I shouldn't complain, though.  Maybe things will pick up when the UK season starts?  Too bad we can't get things like Sky's 'Rugby Channel' from New Zealand.


----------



## Scott (13 Aug 2007)

Usual caveats: http://www.sportsnet.ca/pressroom/release.jsp?news=20070809_145028_5692

Press Releases - sportsnet.ca
Click here for more information on all the music used on Sportsnet Connected.
ROGERS KICKS OFF NEW ERA WITH SETANTA SPORTS
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - Aug 02, 2007

TORONTO (August 2, 2007) – Rogers Broadcasting & Setanta Sports announced today a licensing arrangement through which they will jointly offer Canadian broadcasting distributors a pay-per-view (PPV) sports package dedicated to bringing the best international sporting events to Canadian fans, including live coverage of exclusive English Premier League games as well as Rugby World Cup 2007. Rogers Cable and Bell ExpressVu are expected to offer the package with an initial free preview period.

Beginning August 11, the Setanta International Sports Pak will be a must have for soccer fans, with six out of ten LIVE weekly broadcasts of the world's most watched sporting league, Barclays English Premier League (EPL). A further two games will be shown on a delayed basis. The August schedule for the PPV package includes Sam Allardyce’s return to Bolton on the first day of the season, Sven Goran Ericsson’s first Manchester Derby on the 19th and Roy Keane’s first test against one of the big four – Liverpool, on the 25th.

Rugby fans will get into the action as well. The Setanta International Sports Pak will feature the Rugby World Cup 2007 and the best international and club rugby including Guinness Premiership, Super 14, RBS Six Nations and the Heineken European Cup.

"We know first-hand from our weekly matches on Rogers Sportsnet that Canadian fans are passionate about English Premier League as well as other international sports," said Tony Viner, President & CEO, Rogers Media. "Our partnership with Setanta, one of the leading sports broadcasters in the international market, will give Canadians the most access to the best European and international soccer and rugby leagues."

"We are committed to providing Canadian audiences with the highest quality international soccer and rugby programming and this new partnership with Rogers Broadcasting ensures sports fans won’t miss a minute of Europe and the World’s best," said Roger Hall, chief executive, Setanta Sports North America. "We are delighted that Rogers Broadcasting are our partners in Canada where they have unrivaled experience of providing great sports television to Canada."

The Setanta International Sports Pak will be available on PPV beginning August 11 with the season’s first live EPL match between Sunderland vs. Tottenham Hotspur at 7:45am ET. Soccer and rugby fans can contact their local provider for more details on pricing and availability of the PPV package in their market.

Rogers Broadcasting and Setanta Sports also hope to establish a digital channel dedicated to soccer and rugby in the future.


----------



## Nieghorn (14 Aug 2007)

It would appear that schedule above confirms the rumour I heard about some of the weekend games not being shown live with the priority going to EPL soccer?


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Aug 2007)

RWC warm up England V France was on at 12:30 Alberta time on Sat.  About a 2 hour delay, I think.  Was nice to see some rugby on the telly again, even if we did lose.  England looked strong, but nothing dazzling from them, nice to see Dalaglio back in for another kick at the cat.


----------



## Scott (14 Aug 2007)

So what channel did you finally get it on Kat?


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Aug 2007)

Setanta freebie on expressview.  I think I may be persuaded to part with the $15 a month to keep it.  The kids are gonna hate it.... >


----------



## Scott (14 Aug 2007)

Thanks Kat. They'll understand when they're older...

I think we're still stuck with broadband and I am just trying to get some clarification from Setanta via e-mail about what the broadband package includes. If it's live games and delayed then I am all for it, anything else and it seems a waste for me to only be able to see games as they happen, there is invariably going to be some crossover, games I want to see on at the same time. Hopefully they get back to me with a god answer.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Aug 2007)

What is this "broadband" you speak of?  Doesn't everyones connection take 12 hours to download a 4 minute video?  I figure for the money, and the Prem just starting up, I'll get my moneys worth.  There are a few channels I'd be more than willing to dump to make up the cash.


----------



## Scott (14 Aug 2007)

http://na.setanta.tv/na_index.htm

Streaming television. My tech guru (the girlfriend) informs me that there should be only a one to two minute delay in broadcast. Right into computer, from computer via S Video to TV, plug in stereo sound jack, crack Heineken, eat hot dog, watch rugby.

And no doubt, if they're going to show what you want to see then it's worth the cake, we have to pay 150 bucks and subscribe for a year, but it ain't so bad, we'll get to see the Heineken Cup, etc as well. Cable service providers here are not carrying Setanta YET and it's not worth it to switch to sattelite.


----------



## Nieghorn (15 Aug 2007)

I watched the Super 14 last year via Mediazone, who I think can only get games on 24hr delay, but I can at least say broadband is worth it if you actually have 'broadband.'     I was working/living at a boarding school, and am not sure of my connection, but it was bloody fast.  Each match was between 650-750megs, and took 15 mins to download.  That was an hour or two after the completion of the live match - which you could also watch on streaming, but with the time zones, that didn't happen much with me.  I also think you can call it up anywhere so long as you have your password.  Yeah ... we went on tour and I managed to watch an important Blues game in the hotel!  

The other bonus was that you could watch the matches at anytime in the season.  I think the S14 is 96 games and I ended up using some for training purposes with the boys I coached.  I could go back a few weeks and pull up a particularly useful game and put it on the smartboard in class for all to see.  I'm not sure if it lasted the year if you signed up for that long, but I could definitely do that for the length of the tournament.  It also kept me in shape, so to speak, as I'd set up my laptop beside the exercise book and ride for a 'half' at least.   

Mediazone listed the 'minimum requirements' and Setanta must do the same.  I'd have a look at those if you're considering just to be sure, as you don't want to pay for something you can't watch.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Aug 2007)

Watched England cave to France...again.  Bookies were giving 25-1 on England winning the cup before this, no idea now.  An okay first half, but okay isn't good enough.  Disconcerting watching the French forwards pushing the English pack off the ball.  Silly handling errors, and unnecessary infringements.  Lots of work left to do before September.  On the plus side. I'm LOVING this Setanta freebie!!


----------



## Nieghorn (20 Aug 2007)

Same here!  

England were woeful on Saturday.  As a coach, I'm really shocked by their back play as it seemed they were trying to run around the French rather than run angles straight at them and into gaps.  Though he's getting on a bit, Jason Robinson is the only player who should be trying to jink through a gap or take someone on the outside (oh, and Sackey).  The rest:  Cueto, Lewsey, Hipkiss, Noon, Farrell ... even Wilko tried this when he should be passing the ball out ... last time 'round, with Greenwood and Tindall, they were brilliant at running lines that would commit defenders, open space for others, and occasionally break through.  With the 'bashers' Ashton has chosen (i.e. can't see Tait getting much time, Strettle out, no Flood, Allen, Abendanon, Simpson-Daniel or Cipriani), they really should focus on hard running lines to use what those players have - size and power.


----------



## Scott (20 Aug 2007)

Fuck it, ordering Bell as we speak. I am notr going to arse around with broadband...plus I hear of the freeview and have to take advantage, and when I looked at the cost comparison it was worth it.


----------



## Nieghorn (21 Aug 2007)

http://130.94.23.190/SSCDN_live_schedule.htm

This appears to be the best schedule, with the only mistake I've found so far being that Eng v Fra Saturday at 2:30 was not the live, but the previous week's match (this weekend's being shown on Sunday, as advertised).

The on-screen tv guide, at least on Starchoice, isn't even close to being correct.


----------



## Nieghorn (29 Aug 2007)

Canada's top prop, Kevin Tkachuk breaks his fibula vs. Newfoundland and is out of the RWC.


----------



## Scott (3 Sep 2007)

> Hello,
> You recently emailed our network with questions regarding our coverage of the Rugby World Cup. Details have now been finalized. We will be airing all four of Canada's opening round matches during that event. The schedule will be as follows:
> 
> Sun Sept. 9th Wales v. Canada
> ...



Score!!!


----------



## cobbler (8 Sep 2007)

Wow, France lost, and they still have Ireland to go in the group stage.

Go the Wallabies tonight!!!
Im so pumped, its gonna be awesome


----------



## Pikache (8 Sep 2007)

France played utter shite today, esp. 1st half. Tons of errors that Argies capitalized on for points. Plus Argies had very impressive defence.

Couple of other games on Setanta Sports which is free until Sept 10.


----------



## Scott (8 Sep 2007)

My cable provider finally offered up Setanta so I have the RWC when I return home. I'll have to settle for the Canada game on Sportsnet Sunday AM until my return.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Sep 2007)

Well, it was a good effort, for about 45-50 minutes.  Canada had Wales by the wrinklies, and let them go.  Canada is just not a second-half team;  missed tackles, handling errors, and an unwillingness to spin the ball out to the backs instead of trying to go up the gut EVERY SINGLE TIME they were deep and threatening. The late surge was nice to see, as they are normally looking to the shower room around minute 65. Lack of imagination seemed to be a major theme also.  Wales also were not very confident in the first period, and had better get a grip before they meet Australia next weekend.


----------



## Scott (9 Sep 2007)

I think this is Canada's time to say, "wake up" to the world. We are not a contender but we can definitely play the role of spoiler on almost anyone except for maybe the top five teams.

I think Canada's going to gain alot of respect this time 'round.


----------



## Pikache (10 Sep 2007)

I don't follow rugby too closely but certainly much improved team from few years ago.


----------



## Nieghorn (10 Sep 2007)

Kat, it helped Wales that they were able to bring the likes of Jones, Charvis, and Thomas on ... if only we were so deep!  That was the key, I think, for Wales as the starting group was well and truly rattled.

I think Canada gave as best as they could, but maybe need to work on being mentally strong for 80 mins.  I imagine that's our biggest issue, given the structure is sound.  Was the same vs. New Zealand, as I imagine some players couldn't believe they were doing so well up to that stage and just got a bit complacent.  One biggie is that many of these boys will be around for 2011.  I'm sure Ric has the people (and his own talents from what I hear from a friend who was with the women's program under him!) to build from this and make them even better as these youngsters get their feet wet on this, the biggest of stages.  

... and we don't spin it because Wales would have murdered us more out there.  Canada have some of the most intense forwards out there, and you have to play to your strengths.  I do agree, however, that 10 pick and goes around the fringes in a row is a bit much.  If we're going to play 10-man rugby, I'd like to see more variety - crashes off 9 and 10 rather than just pick and drive.  What'd help is if we had a 'Gareth' who can provide the quality kicking game a forwards-dominated team needs.  

As a coach who (I think) knows his stuff, I am immensely impressed with their defensive structure.  They are shutting the ball down well as it comes out of the ruck/maul/set piece.  The problem with this (even easier to see in teams who play Rush def.) is that when your defence plays at such a tempo, as the game progresses, and minds get tired along with the body, one person not doing his job perfectly opens massive holes for the attacking team.  Was the same story v New Zealand.  

Best of luck in the next round ... esp. to my adopted 'brothers' in Samoa and Argentina!   8)


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Sep 2007)

No question that the Welsh bench is much deeper than Canada's, and therein lies one of our major problems, finding 22 guys to dress that you would feel confident in allowing on the paddock.  Wales were quite rudderless til the substitutions, then found their groove pretty quickly.  I agree about the mental facet of the game being their weakest link, it seems like the focus tends to drift.  Agreed also on the forwards being the dominant part of our game, but there are other forward tactics beside crash ball that could have been employed.  All this sounds very negative, but I was overall pretty impressed with the defensive aspect of Canada's game, and the early energy was very encouraging to see.

On the up side, it looks like there may be a few upsets this year, as Namibia scared the bejayzus out of the Irish today, Portugal put up a much better fight than expected, and the Americans (ptooie!) gave England a bloody nose.  In fact, all the Home Nations played like shite.


----------



## Nieghorn (10 Sep 2007)

Agreed.

I have the feeling Ireland will be going home early.  I'm not sure there will be any more upsets than Argentina (small) one making the QFs, but it's plainly obvious that there is the potential for some nations to have their confidence shocked by the 'minnow' nations - which could affect their over-all game when they meet a fellow 'big fish' later on.  (or at least show them where weaknesses lie)


----------



## Scott (16 Sep 2007)

WTF are the rules governing video replay? 

In hockey there must be a call made by an official, one way or the other, first.

In the angles I saw the try looked good but yet it wasn't awarded...kudos to Setanta for the worst sports coverage I have ever seen :

Good show, somewhat, by the Canucks but only for the last 20 minutes, the rest of the match they didn't look good. Still, I can't help but thinking that the outcome would have been different had we been awarded that try.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Sep 2007)

I'm less than impressed with Setanta's coverage of the tournament.  Four years ago, between Fox and Sportsnet, we got every game.

Canada put in a good effort against one of the tournament faves today.  They were never going to come even close to beating Australia, but it was good to see a strong 80 minute defensive effort for a change, without the "final quarter fade" usually seen. Being on the back foot for an entire game is very taxing, and they withstood it well. At the end of the day, we need to work on a few things, like absolutely crap lineout play, and needless penalties in the early minutes.  Big holes in the backs that the Aussies exploited mercilessly, but the scoreline did not reflect the quality, IMO.  Good job boys, overall.


----------



## Scott (29 Sep 2007)

Yup, Setanta sucks.

I urge everyone interested to write to Rugby Canada explaining this to them. How will rugby ever gain fans in Canada with delayed games? The whole thing was BS, 15 bucks a month and I have seen more soccer than rugby. Seriously, we can get all of our main sports without having to pay through the nose, imagine if the CBC started charging for HNIC? There would be a riot! The IRB has to take a long hard look at this.

Not quite the tournament I was hoping for from Canada but they did not disappoint me. We'll be that much better in four years.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Oct 2007)

So, England's holiday on The Continent continues, and the Wallabies get to go home and burn a few Union Jacks and winge about "boring" English rugby.  The English pack pushed them all over the paddock...AWESOME, where were these guys in the pool play?  The Mighty All Blacks (tm) also got handed plane fair home, courtesy of France.  BEST WORLD CUP EVER!!!!!


----------



## Trooper Hale (7 Oct 2007)

English Rugby is loved over here. I've never heard anyone complain about it being boring. And I'll personally knock anyone who burns a Union Jack. Come on Kat, don't bash Aussies for the sake of it. Thats just rude. I know i'll be watching England now and hoping they take it home.
I was really hoping the Kiwi's would thrash France too. I personally thought the French were arrogant coming into the comp and i loved it when the Argies knocked them over at the start!
Theres nothing like a French home game against New Zealand in Wales to really make a bloke laugh!


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Oct 2007)

Nothing personal, Hale, me ol' cobber.  I get daily updates from rugbyheaven.com, and it comes from your part of the planet.  There's a columnist on there named Spiros Zavos, or some other fine Scottish sounding name.  He delights in spewing the most vitriolic anti England crap I've ever read in my life, as do most of their staffers.  We are led to believe that the only thing that it's worse to be than an Englishman down under is a rabid dingo.  To be fair, the Wallabies weren't putting their best foot forward, and the English forwards put on a great display of smash-mouth rugby.  Wilko's boot made all the difference....again.
  As for France v NZ, it was more a case of who I wanted to lose less rather than win.  You're right about the French arrogance, but the ABs were due for a taking down, and they got it.  I can only hope now that Fiji physically brutalize RSA,  and the Argies and Jocks batter each other into the ground.  It's been great stuff so far, and I said a month or so ago to watch for some upsets, Saturday had two of them.


----------



## Trooper Hale (7 Oct 2007)

I think its a great spectacle and its great to see some of the smaller teams create those upsets like you said. I havent seen the match from last night yet (Yay VCR and taping stuff!) but i wouldnt doubt that the Aussies dropped their bundle. Its something they seem to be doing lately. Their definately not the Wallabies of old. 
Wilkinson is amazing. I heard somewhere (and i had been drinking at the time so i could very easily be wrong) that he's played less then 6 internationals since the last world cup? He's the perfect Five Eight. He creates things that Da Vinci would be proud of. I know people (girls) who know nothing about Rugby and guess who their favorite player is?
I've got a little while off work so i'm really looking forward to staying up over the next little while and watching a few more of the games. Fiji are fantastic and as someone who used to really love 7's and 10's rugby, the way they play is awesome. The speed is something to behold. I reckon they'll be smashed by the Bok's though. Should be good however.


----------



## cobbler (7 Oct 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> English Rugby is loved over here. I've never heard anyone complain about it being boring. And I'll personally knock anyone who burns a Union Jack. Come on Kat, don't bash Aussies for the sake of it. Thats just rude. I know i'll be watching England now and hoping they take it home.
> I was really hoping the Kiwi's would thrash France too. I personally thought the French were arrogant coming into the comp and i loved it when the Argies knocked them over at the start!
> Theres nothing like a French home game against New Zealand in Wales to really make a bloke laugh!



You havnt spoken to too many people about it then mate.

Northern Hemisphere rugby sucks the big one, oh well whatever works so congrats.

I guess I'll root for the Scots now, or the argies.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Oct 2007)

Interview with the SA coach I read yesterday says that if his side lets Fiji play sevens style rugby when they meet, they'll run his side off the park. 


			
				cobbler said:
			
		

> You havnt spoken to too many people about it then mate.
> 
> Northern Hemisphere rugby sucks the big one, oh well whatever works so congrats.
> 
> I guess I'll root for the Scots now, or the argies.



Point made, another Southern Hem ABE (Anybody But England) fan.  You guys down there need to stop pissing about and allow the Islanders and Argentina into SANZAR to liven things up, Tri-Nations is becoming a bit of a stale concept.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Oct 2007)

Let's hear it for rugby that sucks the big one, England through to the final!  Not the prettiest rugby ever, but the forwards ground the French pack down, and Wilko put them to the sword, again.


----------



## geo (13 Oct 2007)

Next Sat's day should be interesting.
North VS south hemisphere

same as Friday's battle for 3rd.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Oct 2007)

I hope Argentina wins tomorrow, but I hope RSA physically batter them in the process.  I'm doubtful, but optimistic, that England can find 80 mins of smash mouth rugby in the gas tank.  Gonna be a cracker!


----------



## Benny (15 Oct 2007)

Argentina was never going to beat SA, but well done to them for getting this far. I'm tipping england to take the whole thing out, and deservingly so. The wallabies just aren't in good form, and the all blacks world cup curse continues. So imho the 2 best teams are in the final. 

oh, and a note to friends, don't send sms' at 6am in the morning on a saturday whilst you're still out drinking. I DO NOT need to know the result straight away!!


----------



## Trooper Hale (16 Oct 2007)

Benny said:
			
		

> oh, and a note to friends, don't send sms' at 6am in the morning on a saturday whilst you're still out drinking. I DO NOT need to know the result straight away!!



I dont remember doing it but... My bad. ;D


----------



## geo (16 Oct 2007)

oh well.... 
3rd place match on Friday (3PM EDT) Argies VS French
Final on Saturday (3 PM EDT) Brits VS Afrikaans

I already have my place reserved for Saturday afternoon


----------



## Falange (17 Oct 2007)

I hope the Pumas get the third place. Most of them do the rugby thing part-time so it is really awsome how far they got.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Oct 2007)

Looks like you get your wish.  The Pumas smashed France this afternoon 34-10.  Argies go home as proud as peacocks, and the hosts end up with nothing for the silverware drawer... C'est la guerre (sp?).  $25  $30 to see the final on PPV tomorrow... my expressvu bill is going to be the size of Luxembourg's defense budget. 



edited to change the ppv price, like it matters


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Oct 2007)

Well, congrats to South Africa on a hard fought and well earned RWC 07 championship.  England fought the good fight, just not enough left in the tank, and they got 3 more games than they should have based on the pool play.

Lt. General Frederick "Boy" Browning: "Well, as you know, I always felt we tried to go a bridge too far."

Good job, boys, I'm proud of ya!  

edited for a typo


----------



## geo (21 Oct 2007)

Hey Kat,
Watched the game yesterday. As you say, RZA played well and earned their victory.  

Some of the refferee's decisions were a little dodgy (dissalowed try), but in the end the trophy went to the better team.

Up the Springboks!


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Oct 2007)

As Jonno, Dalaglio, Ashton, and Martin Johnson all said after the game, the referee's decisions are in the book now, no point in looking back at them.  The disallowed try was actually the right call, the left foot did (just) touch the line before he lifted it.  England lost by giving away daft penalties in their own half, and not competing at the lineouts.  The physical game was pretty much a deadlock, so no shame to England there.  England really needs to get #s 12-15 sorted out, though, the back play was pretty anemic.  Again, props to the Bokke, well played, and worth the $30.


----------



## geo (21 Oct 2007)

Went to one of the local watering holes for the game.  $20 admission fee included a Pint of the best... 

All in all, the Brit side wasn't all that great and any Brit I know will say they were surprised that their side made it as far as they did.

All in all, the southern hemisphere had the strongest sides (NZ, OZ, RZA, Argie)
So, hats of to the Brits for making it as far as they did


----------



## StevenPeece (30 Oct 2007)

Guys, I'm an Englishman I thought the game was fantastic.  Both sides showed great strength, vigour and determination.  The disallowed try was the right decision and was proved by a video replay.  Even though England were defeated I thought they played like LIONS and made the footballers look like pansies!!!


Cheers

Steve


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Oct 2007)

Err, geo, Wales, Scotland, and half the Irish team are also Brits.  The team that reached the World Cup Final were *English*.  All Englishmen are Brits, not all Brits are English.  Not really relevant, but one little burr under my saddle.
  As for the footballers, I really wish England would stop letting that petulant little puke Wayne Rooney put us out of international competitions with his piss poor self control issues.  The only thing worse than a brat's tantrums, is an overindulged, millionaire brat's tantrums.


----------



## Nieghorn (5 Dec 2007)

Haven't been on this page in ages, but wanted to say what a world cup it was.  Most of the probables got upset in some way or another.  I still think New Zealand got robbed on the missed 'hands in the ruck' call, and felt they should have at least made the final, but well done to the Bokkes.  Definitely the 'best' team of the tournament.  Argentina were amazing spoilers and not only showed that they deserve to be regular fixtures in a 'big' competition but that 'amateur' nations can still be giant-killers (along with Fiji and Tonga).  Wish Canada could get its act together and follow their lead!  Bummed for my adopted Samoan brothers, but was a bit concerned from the onset given that the squad was largely a mixture of 'youth' and 'really old' ... wish Lima could have bowed out with a better reputation and that they had brought a proper fly half like Tanner Vili who would definitely have got the ball into the hands of Alesana Tuilagi more often!  Also hoping that England realize they have the brightest crop of young hopefuls out of any nation right now and manage to give them some playing time, unlike the norm during the Robinson era!


----------



## geo (6 Dec 2007)

Nieghorn,

From my perspective, I think the best team on the field did win the day.  BZ to the Springboks

The All Blacks missed out.  Though there were a couple of bad calls and some bad luck, their opponents were able to put a stop to the steamroller.  (and it's not the 1st time).

There will be another time.... oportunities for new players.

More good Rugby to enjoy!


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Mar 2008)

TANGENT

My beloved Hammers thumped 4-0 THREE TIMES IN A ROW (!!),  and now England getting manhandled by Scotland in the Six Nations.  How long must you torment me, oh gods of English sporting balance?  On the up side, any bandwagon climbing wanker can wear an Arsenal or Man United jersey, it takes a real warrior to wear the sacred claret and sky blue and keep his head up.


----------



## benny88 (11 Mar 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> How long must you torment me, oh gods of English sporting balance?



  Baaahahah funniest necropost ever. Good on the Scots though. I didn't catch it, was it a decent match?


  Also, you're right about the bandwagon hoppers on ManU and others, keep dreaming for West Ham glory...


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Mar 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Baaahahah funniest necropost ever. Good on the Scots though. I didn't catch it, was it a decent match?
> 
> 
> Also, you're right about the bandwagon hoppers on ManU and others, keep dreaming for West Ham glory...



Nope, it was a shambolick mess from whistle to whistle, and the kilted yaksmen deserved the win.  Three phases and kick, three phases and kick.  I don't think the ball made it past 12 more than a few times.  And Wilkinson couldn't kick himself in his own arse, let alone a ball between the uprights.  The jocks pushed the English scrum off the ball a couple of times too...bleedin' diabolical, it was.  At least, one of the advantages of being a mongrel, I've still got Wales to pin me hopes on.


----------



## devil39 (13 Mar 2008)

Yes, this does not have much to do with the Army, other than some of us like Rugby and most of us have a sense of humour.

However, anyone who has been watching the 6 Nations will realize that England is in crisis.  Coaching from Brian Ashton lame, Jonny Wilkinson lacklustre, Danny Cipriani booted off the team as 15 and back on as 10 (starting in place of Wilkinson) all within a week.  England lost to Scotland last week and is now in 4th place.

However from Scrumbag comes a hilarious take (with a lot of truth to it) as to why England is not winning..... "But we've got a Tongan!"   In the vein of a Rick Mercer monologue (but more introspective!) comes The Big Fat Hairy Man in Wales.  Enjoy!

http://www.scrumbag.tv/2008/03/big-fat-hairy-m.html


----------



## Kirkhill (13 Mar 2008)

Ta much Devil39.  Much better than the gemms.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Mar 2008)

Even funnier than the Brits on suicide watch in the shop after the Eng-Sco match   
"Australia -- it's all about reintegrating criminals back into society"   ;D


----------



## devil39 (14 Mar 2008)

I have found the rest of his 6 Nations commentary.  He is Jed Thian, a New Zealander, and a very funny man.


Episode 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd7E8S6jn0A&feature=user

Episode 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VPk6AfWkYc&feature=related

Episode 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0B942tRCTI&feature=related

Episode 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDYPdPZ42dY&feature=related

Episode 5: Above

Enjoy


----------



## CougarKing (14 Mar 2008)

devil39 said:
			
		

> I have found the rest of his 6 Nations commentary.  He is Jed Thian, a New Zealander, and a very funny man.



Speaking of New Zealanders...  ;D  

(All-Blacks vs. Scotland)

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/213272


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Mar 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Speaking of New Zealanders...  ;D
> 
> (All-Blacks vs. Scotland)
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/watch/213272




Now that is funny right there.

Go Scotland!


----------



## Kirkhill (15 Mar 2008)

The only saving grace is all the guid Scots blood mixed amang the Kiwis.


----------



## Kirkhill (15 Mar 2008)

I think he has got the Scots nailed - a bunch of Presbyterians that feel guilty aboot winnin'.  "There's nothing wrong with winning......." if you must?


----------



## Scott (25 Jun 2009)

Okay, so I have been going like mad trying to figure out when the next British and Irish Lions test against South Africa is and have come up with zilch until recently. Given that I am in Scotland I kind of want to see this thing from a pub with a good rugby crowd! Anyway, the test is at 1000 Atlantic time on Saturday.

So, share your news about when tests of interest are, times, broadcaster, etc.

Real kick in the bag about Setanta, I hope it doesn't hurt us!

Go Lions!


----------



## MJP (26 Jun 2009)

The best I've found for finding games is this gem of a P2P search engine.  Just do a search for rugby and fiddle around with the dates.  It is all streaming and some of it is of dubious quality but it give access to matches we ordinarily don't get.

http://membersareatv.com/sports/links.asp?id=http://myp2p.eu/


----------



## Scott (28 Jun 2009)

Excellent, MJP, thanks.

The Lions match was awesome. Better still that I was in a proper Scottish pub watching it with some true blue fans - drunk and singing, all of them (I might have been drunk, too)

Should make for a great third test


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Jun 2009)

It sucked.  The Lions lost, and the Bocks resorted to their tried and true goon tactics. Boethe, I'm talking about you, ya half trained orangutan.


----------



## Halifax Tar (7 Apr 2012)

Anyone coming to see this match ?

http://www.facebook.com/events/106134952845292/

I know a few people from CFJSR will be there. 

I play with the Napanee Outlaws look for our beer tent if your coming!


----------



## 63 Delta (7 Apr 2012)

Hopefully! Im going to try and see if anyone from the RCD rugby team wants to go too. It will be my first time watching a professional rugby team.


----------



## Halifax Tar (7 Apr 2012)

Thats great! 

Hey I didn't know the RCDs had a rugby team.  I new of the UOV Lumberjacks but no 2 CMBG unit sides.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (7 Apr 2012)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Hopefully! Im going to try and see if anyone from the RCD rugby team wants to go too. It will be my first time watching a professional rugby team.



Sadly, the Canadian team isn't completely professional  (in terms of all players playing for pro club teams, I think they are A carded though) . Planing on Watching Canada v Georgia at Swangard June 23.


----------



## 63 Delta (7 Apr 2012)

Last year 2CMBG had teams from 1 RCR, 3 RCR, 2 RCHA and the RCD's. Should be the same again this year.


----------



## jparkin (8 Apr 2012)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Planing on Watching Canada v Georgia at Swangard June 23.



I'll be at Swangard to see that game too. Canada vs Georgia is always a good match to watch. A buddy I played rep with for a couple years will be sitting the bench for the Canada/Georgia game.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2012)

Mmmmmm. Beer and rugby. My tickets are already safely stashed away. Should be a very drunk weekend.  8)


----------



## Halifax Tar (8 Apr 2012)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Sadly, the Canadian team isn't completely professional  (in terms of all players playing for pro club teams, I think they are A carded though) . Planing on Watching Canada v Georgia at Swangard June 23.



I think he was more or less referring too top caliber of play.


----------



## Halifax Tar (8 Apr 2012)

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Last year 2CMBG had teams from 1 RCR, 3 RCR, 2 RCHA and the RCD's. Should be the same again this year.



Which union do they play in ?  EORU ?  Or is it intersection ?


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Apr 2012)

Easy there sailor, I don't think the RQMS will let you go to Pet to play intersection rugby.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Easy there sailor, I don't think the RQMS will let you go to Pet to play intersection rugby.



I already minuted his memo ... just not that one.


----------



## Halifax Tar (8 Apr 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Easy there sailor, I don't think the RQMS will let you go to Pet to play intersection rugby.



Oh trust me I have no intention of that, just asking out of curiosities sake lol


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (17 Nov 2012)

Only its not Ice Hockey ;D Canada plays Russia today in Colwyn Bay, Wales in their second international during this international rugby test period.  

The boys played Samoa last weekend and lost 42-12, which left a lot to be desired.  Samoa just beat Wales 26-19 so we always were going to have to play out of our skin for that game.  I expect a far better performance tonight from the boys against Russia though, so if you have nothing to do tonight and are missing hockey tune into TSN tonight and watch some good old Canadian boys duke it out against the Russians in international rugby!

http://www.rugbycanada.ca/leagues/homeRugbyCanada.cfm?leagueID=0&clientID=3817&link=RugbyCanada

http://www.tsn.ca/rugby/story/?id=408679

Also a shout out to two fellow NBers in the team Jebb Sinclair and Chauncey O'Toole.  Two world class athletes from NB who receive little accolade due to rugby being a fringe sport in Canada.  Jebb just won the Currie Cup in South Africa playing for Western Province and also played in the Super 15  (The NHL of rugby with teams from Australia, South Africa and New Zealand).







Jebb holding the Currie Cup


----------



## Journeyman (17 Nov 2012)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> ....so if you have nothing to do tonight and are missing hockey are a man (or an awesome woman) tune into TSN tonight and watch some good old Canadian boys duke it out against the Russians in international rugby!


Today is rugby day! I'll be watching Scotland vs South Africa and England vs Australia -- probably pass on the other televised game, since the All Blacks are going to stomp Italy -- as warm-up for the Canada game.
        :cheers:


----------



## medicineman (17 Nov 2012)

I just got told that if I want to watch this, it'll have to be in hiding in the basement...oh well  ;D.  Hopefully a better score thann against Samoa, lol.

MM


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2012)

It turns out that the NZ-Italy game wasn't too shabby. While the Kiwis led throughout, Italy definitely showed up to play; the score was similar to our trouncing by Samoa, but the play was completely different.

Next Friday Canada plays the All-Blacks' tier 2 team, which probably won't be pretty, then Saturday's another all-day rugby fest, with:

Ireland vs Argentina
England vs South Africa 
Scotland vs Tonga 
France vs Samoa
Wales vs New Zealand 
Italy vs Australia
                                         ;D


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Nov 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It turns out that the NZ-Italy game wasn't too shabby. While the Kiwis led throughout, Italy definitely showed up to play; the score was similar to our trouncing by Samoa, but the play was completely different.
> 
> Next Friday Canada plays the All-Blacks' tier 2 team, which probably won't be pretty, then Saturday's another all-day rugby fest, with:
> 
> ...



Canada played really well yesterday and the defensive lapses that occurred the previous week were gone.  I watched the Italy game, the Italians have the pack to compete with anyone its just well past number 8 they are junk.  Italy are similar to what Argentina was a few years ago, they steamroll people in the forwards but are found wanting in the backs and usually end up playing 10 man rugby.  Big fan of Castrogiovanni and Parisse though!

We have the opposite problem, awesome backs but a our tight 5 is junk!  The italian game this summer was ours for the taking but our pack got steamrolled in the scrum!


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Nov 2012)

One of Canada's biggest problems has always been a weak bench coupled with the tendency to fade physically mid way into the second half.  That has been much improved since RWC, but a long way to go yet.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Nov 2012)

Agreed, we still have a problem with lack of depth.  We were missing Cudmore, Van Der Merwe, Kleeberger and we missed Sinclair for the first game against Samoa.  You add those four guys into the team and I believe the Samoa game would have been a little different.  This is especially true with Cudmore as the man is a beast and will front up with anyone!  If we had him in the engine room we would be able to have him and Hotson in the engine room and move Sinclair to the back-row.  It still amazes me that we continually start Sinclair in second-row even though he plays in the back-row professionally and is one of the few world class players we have.






We need to get this guy released by Clermont more!


----------



## TSpoon (18 Nov 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It turns out that the NZ-Italy game wasn't too shabby. While the Kiwis led throughout, Italy definitely showed up to play; the score was similar to our trouncing by Samoa, but the play was completely different.
> 
> Next Friday Canada plays the All-Blacks' tier 2 team, which probably won't be pretty, then Saturday's another all-day rugby fest, with:
> 
> ...



What Channel are the rest of those games on Journeyman ? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Nov 2012)

Sportsnet World


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2012)

TSpoon said:
			
		

> What Channel are the rest of those games on Journeyman ? if you don't mind me asking.


The local tavern.  :dunno: 

I assume that they pay extra for specific sports packages. Here, the local provider is Cogeco, and I'm pretty sure that the channel number is up in the 700s


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Nov 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The local tavern.  :dunno:
> 
> I assume that they pay extra for specific sports packages. Here, the local provider is Cogeco, and I'm pretty sure that the channel number is up in the 700s



Yah rugby is broadcast through Sportsnet World (used to be called Setanta)  Its pretty expensive but I love rugby so its worth it.  

They broadcast:

International Rugby League
Test Rugby
Rugby Championship
Six Nations
IRB Sevens
Bledisloe Cup
Pacific Nations Cup

Also Broadcast Pro Leagues which include:

Heineken Cup (European Championship (England, France, Wales, Scotland, Italy, Ireland))
Amlin Challenge Cup (2nd Tier Euro Championship (England, France, Italy, Scotland, Wales, Ireland, Romania, Spain, Portugal)
Aviva Premiership (England)
Rabo Direct Pro 12 (Ireland, Wales, Scotland, Italy)  GO MUNSTER!
Top 14 (France)
Super 15 (Australia, South Africa, New Zealand)
Currie Cup (South Africa)
ITM Cup (New Zealand)
NRL (Australia (Rugby League))
Engage Super League (England, France (Rugby League))

On top of this the channel also broadcasts extensive amounts of Soccer, Cricket, Hurling, Gaelic Football and Australian Rules Football.


----------



## TSpoon (18 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the info...I'll look into prescribing to it before next weekend   ;D


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Nov 2012)

http://www.sportsnet.ca/world/sport_rugby/

Here is the website for sportsnet world


----------



## TSpoon (18 Nov 2012)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> http://www.sportsnet.ca/world/sport_rugby/
> 
> Here is the website for sportsnet world



Thanks for the link.  :cheers:


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2012)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> They broadcast:
> 
> International Rugby League...


Not sure why _anyone_ would watch League though.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Nov 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Not sure why _anyone_ would watch League though.



Haha I am not a big league fan myself but you have to admit league does produce guys with pretty good ball handling skills like Sonny Bill Williams.  I do enjoy a good State of Origin tilt though!


----------



## Journeyman (1 Dec 2012)

I have _never_ seen the All-Blacks play so poorly.   :not-again:

England 38 - New Zealand 21 

England was up 15-0 at the half, but within the first 10 or so minutes of the second half, it was 15-14. But the Kiwis seemed to have run out of steam by that point.




			
				TSpoon said:
			
		

> What Channel are the rest of those games on Journeyman ? if you don't mind me asking.


You can also catch streaming on your computer at  firstrowsports.eu  for the non-televised games like this one


----------



## dimsum (1 Dec 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I have _never_ seen the All-Blacks play so poorly.   :not-again:
> 
> England 38 - New Zealand 21
> 
> England was up 15-0 at the half, but within the first 10 or so minutes of the second half, it was 15-14. But the Kiwis seemed to have run out of steam by that point.



Yep, that was certainly fun to point out to the ex-Kiwi, now ADF folks while at the NAAFI surrounded by a bunch of Poms.   >

Getting back on topic, why is it that Rugby seems to be a big uni sport in Canada but not a professional one?  I've been asked that quite a few times in Oz (apparently our team does well?) and I don't know how to answer that.


----------



## JorgSlice (2 Dec 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Yep, that was certainly fun to point out to the ex-Kiwi, now ADF folks while at the NAAFI surrounded by a bunch of Poms.   >
> 
> Getting back on topic, why is it that Rugby seems to be a big uni sport in Canada but not a professional one?  I've been asked that quite a few times in Oz (apparently our team does well?) and I don't know how to answer that.



I love the sport, especially the Brits and Australian leagues, it's crazy stuff.

However, the average population of this country does not understand even the basics of the sport, many find it too complication and hard to follow. It can't compete with Television ratings and marketing of other sports like CFL, NHL, lacrosse, Olympics, hell... even Curling. Just not a big enough market to dump all kinds of money into to turn it Pro here in Canada which is a damn shame.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (3 Dec 2012)

Rugby has a cult following in Canada, their are after all 73,000 registered players which is a fairly substantial number and it is supported at the school level.  The problem is geography, it costs a lot of money to bring players together as they are forced to travel long distances.  Their is also not a high level junior league to feed into a pro-league.  We have the Canadian Rugby Championship which I think is as close to a pro league as we are going to get for the forseeable future.  its semi-pro with travel costs for the players covered, has 4 regional teams (Pacific Tyee, Prairie Wolfpack, Ontario Blues and Newfoundland Rock)  with Eastern Ontario/Quebec scheduled to add their team the Lower Canada Voyageurs next year.

I think what would be best for us is to keep developing players to a high enough standard that they can make the pro leagues in Europe right now we have playing overseas:

Top Level Pro Leagues

DTH Van Der Merwe - Glasgow Warriors
Taylor Paris - Glasgow Warriors
Jamie Cudmore - Clermont-Auvergne
Jebb Sinclair - London Irish
Phil Mackenzie - London Welsh

Second-Tier Pro Leagues

Sean-Michael Stephen - Plymouth Albion
Matt Evans - Cornish Pirates
Tyler Hotson - London Scottish
Brett Beukeboom - Plymouth Albion
Matt Evans - Cornish Pirates
James Pritchard - Bedford Blues
Jason Marshall - Stade Aurillac
Andrew Tiedemann - RFC Auch Gers
Connor Braid - Doncaster Knights
Joshua Jackson - Stade Montois

Really out of that list our world class players are DTH Van Der Merwe, Jamie Cudmore and Jebb Sinclair.  These are guys who would start on all but the creme de la creme of teams.  Van Der Merwe was the top scorer in the Pro 12 a couple of years ago just to give you an idea of how highly rated he is and Cudmore is a rugby icon in France.

If we want to compete with the big boys we need to work on developing more players of this calibre and tap into our nation's athletic potential which is quite high.  Right now we are producing some very good athletes in our rugby program just not a lot of very good rugby players.  We suffer from the same problem the Americans suffer from in that we start playing the game too late and our players peak too late or never reach their full potential because of it.  This is beginning to change but it will take awhile and we need to develop more elite rugby at the junior level because this is where we need to focus our energy if we want to start taking some scalps from the big boys.


----------



## Halifax Tar (24 May 2013)

Anyone have any predictions for the upcoming Lions tour ?  

I see the Lions going 2-1 over the Wallabies...

http://www.lionsrugby.com/2013tour/fixtures.php

Quickly approaching!  One the sports great show cases.


----------



## devil39 (21 Mar 2014)

Tokyo Sevens is tonight....starting in one hour.   Preview at the Rugby Canada site 

http://www.rugbycanada.ca/leagues/newsletter.cfm?clientID=3817&leagueID=0&page=78786

The Men's team has been in excellent form since January placing 3rd in Vegas and 8th in NZ.  The team looks really, really strong, only Phil Mack unavailable is a concern in my opinion.  But this is definitely the strongest squad we've fielded in 2014.  

It should be streaming live at www.irbsevens.com  http://www.irbsevens.com/liveblog/blogid=1871.html


----------



## devil39 (22 Mar 2014)

Highlights from yesterday's Tokyo Sevens.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrNCUAe_550

The Canadian men have qualified for the Cup quarter finals for the third tournament in a row.  The Cup is the top half of the tournament after the first day's pool play.  Tournament recommences in 40 minutes and will be streamed live at http://www.irbsevens.com/  Feed is up now at http://www.irbsevens.com/liveblog/blogid=1872.html


----------



## devil39 (29 Mar 2014)

Hong Kong Sevens final day today.  Starting in 1 hour.  Yet again the Canadian men have advanced to the top half pool of the competition for the final day.  

Very high quality streaming at http://www.irbsevens.com/

Canada plays Australia in the Quarter final at 2234 h Mtn time.  We've beaten Australia 2 of the last three times we've played this year, but both teams are looking good in Hong Kong right now.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Mar 2014)

devil39 said:
			
		

> Yet again the Canadian men have advanced to the *top half* pool of the competition for the final day.


Notwithstanding not being a 7s aficionado.....yes, top half---but a chant of "we're #9! We're #9!" doesn't really cut it. 

Currently watching Wales - NZ (streaming via Sky 3 - eDigitalPlace dot com is well worth the $40/yr)  [If that's advertising Mike, please delete]

Edit.....and thinking that even with that Welsh try, they're done.... 


Damn.......we played well


----------



## devil39 (30 Mar 2014)

Damn did we ever....


----------



## devil39 (30 Mar 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Notwithstanding not being a 7s aficionado.....yes, top half---but a chant of "we're #9! We're #9!" doesn't really cut it.
> 
> Currently watching Wales - NZ (streaming via Sky 3 - eDigitalPlace dot com is well worth the $40/yr)  [If that's advertising Mike, please delete]
> 
> ...



We are consistently challenging the very best teams  this year, often with a less than 5 point difference.  Number 9 is pretty damn good, and far better than our 15s ranking since professionalization (or forever?).   Worst we will finish is 8th in this tournament....Wales next.....


----------



## Journeyman (30 Mar 2014)

Agreed.....but still, I'm not a 7s guy.

I mean, sure.....Japan's final try against Russia was entertaining, but when you have only _one_ row in a scrum......


----------



## devil39 (5 Apr 2014)

Women's Sevens from China.

Canadian Women are ranked 3rd in the world. 

Live at  http://www.fengyunzhibo.com/tv/134166_1377081495667.htm

Worst IRB feed ever is coming from China.  

Canadian Women play in the Cup Quarter finals in 30 minutes


----------



## x_para76 (5 Apr 2014)

Although I generally prefer rugby union over rugby league one of the best live sporting events I've ever attended was the Dubai 7's. We certainly made the most of the bucket of 10 Heinekens for 50 bucks deal they had going!


----------



## devil39 (6 Apr 2014)

X_para76 said:
			
		

> Although I generally prefer rugby union over rugby league one of the best live sporting events I've ever attended was the Dubai 7's. We certainly made the most of the bucket of 10 Heinekens for 50 bucks deal they had going!



When I was coaching U12 and U14, we used to have problems with a certain club in EORU (lots of limestone?).  Instead of playing proper Rugby Union 7s where possession counted and rucks were allowed, they used to insist on us playing no ruck allowed and 6 downs per field.   My oldest very quickly assessed the situation and asked "So this game is Rugby League for children?"


----------



## devil39 (6 Apr 2014)

First half and we are beating The ShitEaters England 7-0


----------



## devil39 (6 Apr 2014)

Canada beats England to go to the Semi finals at 19-10   Go Canada


----------



## devil39 (6 Apr 2014)

Canada v Australia at midnight mountain time tonight.  

Good news is ....this morning my tabby cat woke up and kicked the living sh*t out of a stuffed Koala.....for 14 minutes she destroyed the Koala.

I think that the Canadian Women are going to win this one.....


----------



## devil39 (4 May 2014)

Canadian Men's Sevens team has just made history, beating Scotland 10-7 at the Glasgow Sevens, to advance to our first ever Sevens World Series tournament final!

Final game for 1st and 2nd place is Canada v New Zealand at 1150 h Mountain time streaming live at http://www.irbsevens.com/liveblog/blogid=1879.html

Canada has come very close this year to beating NZ....Go Canada!


----------



## x_para76 (4 May 2014)

Apparently we lost to the Kiwi's but a solid showing by team Canada none the less. No shame coming second place in the Glasgow 7's.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (22 Aug 2015)

So I just got back from watching Canada get hammered by the USA 41-23 in what was another dour performance by our boys in red.  

I know we've got a couple of rugby fans on this forum so I'd like to see if anyone is interested in a discussion about the upcoming Rugby World Cup, which is third biggest sporting spectacle in the world after FIFA World Cup and the Olympics.  It kicks off September 18th.

The intent of this thread will be to talk about Canadian chances and also other teams in the tournament.  I've also created a fantasy pool for the tournament if anyone is interested in playing. PM me and I'll send you details if your interested in playing fantasy rugby.


----------



## RocketRichard (22 Aug 2015)

I can't believe the Eagles almost doubled us. Sigh...


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (22 Aug 2015)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> I can't believe the Eagles almost doubled us. Sigh...



Well, the writing has been on the wall for awhile.  People have called the USA the sleeping giant of Rugby for ages now and I think they are finally starting to awaken.  They are going to overtake us simply by the sheer number of players they are going to have at their disposal.  We aren't the only ones that have taken notice of this, a lot of the traditional rugby nations (especially the smaller celtic ones) are fearing what American power and money is going to do to their chances of remaining competitive.

The problem with our team right now is complicated, on one hand we have more players playing professionally then we ever have.  We also have numerous players that are top flight players in some of the European professional leagues.  On the other, while we have some flashy players, our players have been found wanting in certain facets of the game, most notably, the front row.

I've been watching and playing rugby since 2003 and have seen a big shift in the way Canadians play rugby.  From my perspective, the coaching has vastly improved in this country and the sport has become far more competitive with fitness and skills improving in club rugby.  At the same time, I see a problem in that our players are over-coached which is probably being influenced by the popularity of Canadian and American Football in this country.  We undervalue certain parts of the game, particularly crafty forward play which we see as boring, to our own detriment.

For one thing, we have probably the worst scrum in the top 20 nations in World Rugby.  This isn't just a problem with the national team, this goes all the way through Canadian Rugby because the scrum just isn't seen as important to us.  The Canadian game is also being influenced by 7's Rugby, which encourages running rugby and lots of flair, so we are seeing lots of guys favoured for their speed and athleticism.  Unfortunately, the skills of 7's don't necessarily transfer to the 15's game where skills such as Scrums, Lineouts and Mauls are far more important and maintaining possession is just as important as being fast.

Right now are national team is losing games because they can't hold on to the ball.  They are 7-16 in the last three years and have basically become one trick pony's.  Everyone who plays us knows what the game plan is, we are going to spread it wide and get it to our wingers who are very fast and very good.  Unfortunately, this sort of game plan, cannot be executed properly if they don't have a strong platform to build of off.  Canada has the worst scrummaging in the Top 20 and also one of the worst lineouts and our work at the breakdown is atrocious which is ironic because Canadian Rugby used to be known for it's hard hitting in your face style, not anymore.

We have lost to both Romania and Georgia, who we used to be better than, twice each in the past two years.  Both times the victories were down to the Romanian and Georgian forwards physically dominating us.  Our weakness in the forwards was exposed last November against Georgia when they started a fight and rattled us and then manhandled us for the rest of the game.  Romania did the same thing to us with all their points last game against us coming from penalties awarded from scrummaging.  They know we have no answer for it.

The match against Tonga in June was lost due to poor scrummaging as was our match against Japan.  We had Italy's number a few years ago but they simply used their scrum and rolling maul to massacre us in the second half of that match emerging victors 25-16.  

If Canada can't sort its forwards out than we are in for a terrible time at the World Cup as we have drawn three Latin teams (France, Italy and Romania) all of whom are known for good scrummaging and strong forward play.  I won't even mention Ireland because they are ranked No 3 in the World and are excellent everywhere.  They are going to absolutely smash us, as are the French probably but a few years ago I would have favoured our chances against Italy and Romania.  With the way the forwards have played lately, I am not optimistic.

Here is a video of the Romanian scrum in their recent Nations Cup tournament against Spain, Namibia and Argentina, a tournament which they won and their scrum was utterly dominant.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDkJv6NR5Ao


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Aug 2015)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Well, the writing has been on the wall for awhile.  People have called the USA the sleeping giant of Rugby for ages now and I think they are finally starting to awaken.  They are going to overtake us simply by the sheer number of players they are going to have at their disposal.  We aren't the only ones that have taken notice of this, a lot of the traditional rugby nations (especially the smaller celtic ones) are fearing what American power and money is going to do to their chances of remaining competitive.
> 
> The problem with our team right now is complicated, on one hand we have more players playing professionally then we ever have.  We also have numerous players that are top flight players in some of the European professional leagues.  On the other, while we have some flashy players, our players have been found wanting in certain facets of the game, most notably, the front row.
> 
> ...




As to smaller nations fearing American rugby, I'm sure New Zealand (4.5 million), Australia (23.5 million), or South Africa (53 million), are quaking in their boots.


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Aug 2015)

The rise of the pro game has widened the gap between T1 and 2 to a point where having tier 1 and 2 RWC is a real possibility.  Seriously this is being discussed as outside the top 8 nations no one really stands a chance. 

As well the IRB has dumped oodles of $$$ into the USAs program in an attempt to grow the sport and it's working.  One sad fact of that I'd that Canadian Rugby will continue to spiral down.  The USA is a money generating market, we are not, and $$$ pretty much governs this sport now.  Oh how I miss the amateur days. 

I wouldn't be surprise if we don't make the next RWC. 

RoyalDrew i agree with you in you points on our pack.  We used to be a hard tough side countries didn't want to play.  Unfortunately those days have passed.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (22 Aug 2015)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> As to smaller nations fearing American rugby, I'm sure New Zealand (4.5 million), Australia (23.5 million), or South Africa (53 million), are quaking in their boots.


I wasn't talking about those three, I was talking about the Celtic Nations of Scotland, Wales and Ireland to a lesser extent.  All of whom have a lot to lose if some countries begin overtaking them in rugby.  The Americans are already close to being on par with Scotland and aren't far off Wales.  These countries are heavily dependent on money from Test matches and if bigger commercial opportunities start to present themselves there is a worry that they could lose their status at the top of the sport.  

Well actually, a lot of them are worried about American money coming into the game.  In all three countries, the professional game is run by the unions which tightly control the professional game in order to keep the national team strong.  They all have rules in place that prevent players from playing for the national team unless they reside and play in the country.  This is to ensure their best players are always available to play.

This system though is starting to show signs of weakness because unlike the Big Three southern hemisphere teams, English and French rugby are both based around a club system and some of the clubs are very powerful and have lots of money which means they are able to recruit the best players from around the world.  The French clubs are particularly rich with a number of the big teams (Stade Francais, RC Toulon, Racing Metro, Clermont Auvergne, Montpellier) having rich benefactors with big pockets.  What is happening is the clubs are able to outspend the unions which is beginning to weaken the development systems of the big three rugby unions in the Southern Hemisphere.  Long term, their is a worry that the club game will weaken New Zealand, Australian and South African Rugby.


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Aug 2015)

The yanks will push the Scots but the Scots game has pretty much imploded.  The Welsh not yet and certainly not the Irish or the Southern Hemisphere sides.  

In time they, the USA, will if the can grow rugby challenge the worlds best.  The trouble is I just don't see rugby getting much bigger in the 'ol USofA.


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Aug 2015)

The American interest in Rugby will eventually peter out. The likelihood of a successful professional league thriving is quite remote, look at soccers weak following considering forty years of trying.  Rugby is too damn foreign, and the big three, MLB, NBA, and NFL would strangle any infant league in the womb.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (22 Aug 2015)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> The rise of the pro game has widened the gap between T1 and 2 to a point where having tier 1 and 2 RWC is a real possibility.  Seriously this is being discussed as outside the top 8 nations no one really stands a chance.
> 
> As well the IRB has dumped oodles of $$$ into the USAs program in an attempt to grow the sport and it's working.  One sad fact of that I'd that Canadian Rugby will continue to spiral down.  The USA is a money generating market, we are not, and $$$ pretty much governs this sport now.  Oh how I miss the armature days.
> 
> ...



Excellent post Halifax Tar.  The two big up and comers in World Rugby are Japan and the USA.  You're right that the IRB is dumping into countries with commercial opportunities.  Argentina is another one they are heavily funding and Argentina went from pretty much being on par with us in the 80's and 90's to being one of the heavyweights of World Rugby.  They just recently beat South Africa.  

I think we will profit from American interest in the sport but the days of us beating the USA 56-7 (Ala 2005 in St John's) are over.  

There is also the fact that Rugby in Canada is still incredibly amateur and stovepiped.  We have no national club championship and we don't even have one season in the country as BC refuses to play when anyone else does.  As a result, our club game has stagnated.  The Americans have a national club championship with multiple divisions as do the Argentinians.  America now also has the 4th largest player base in the world behind only England, France and South Africa.  Americans will be a powerhouse in rugby soon, it's only a matter of time.

If the game remains amateur here, we will fall further and further down the pack.  Even Romania, Georgia and Russia now have fully professional leagues.  Romania has a six team professional league with a bunch of Fijians, Samoans and Tongans playing in it, they even have some Kiwis and a former All Black.  Next season RC Timisoara (Romanian Champions) will be given a place in the European Challenge Cup (Rugby's equivalent of the UEFA Cup) and they have created a 3rd Cup Competition that will include Italian, Romanian, German, Portuguese, Russian and Georgian clubs in order to earn promotion to the European Knockout tournaments.  



			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The American interest in Rugby will eventually peter out. The likelihood of a successful professional league thriving is quite remote, look at soccers weak following considering forty years of trying.  Rugby is too damn foreign, and the big three, MLB, NBA, and NFL would strangle any infant league in the womb.



I'm not so certain about this.  Even if Rugby remains a marginal sport in the US, it will still have enough players to threaten other countries and it's not like Rugby has that many players in other countries either.  Soccer has overtaken rugby in NZ and South Africa and it's #4 if not the #5 sport in Australia after Aussie Rules, Soccer, League and Cricket.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (24 Aug 2015)

So Romania played Edinburgh this weekend with a mostly B-Side made up of fringe players for their final World Cup squad.  Although they ended up losing the match, their scrum utterly smashed Edinburgh's, winning 7 scrums against the head, one of which set up a nifty try.

With their full strength team they are going to cause us numerous problems in this area.  They have one of the best scrums in the world and if we start knocking on balls or conceding stupid penalties in our own 22 like we did against the Americans, they will make us pay dearly.  Their primary kicker, Florin Vlaicu also has a deadly boot.

Here is a video of it:

http://youtu.be/SRKqQQFr5rs


----------



## MJP (6 Sep 2015)

Another uninspiring match from the Canadians vs Fiji.  Horrible tackling set the stage for the performance but weak passing and running played a large part.  Man the way we are play Romania is going to blow us out.


----------



## Scott (6 Sep 2015)

How are you online guys watching RWC? I see TSN has the television rights and I may be able to cobble something together through my Dad's satellite provider...but otherwise, any of you guys have some hints? I'd be fully willing to shell out for a tournament package, I did in 2003 when you had to get Setanta.


----------



## MJP (6 Sep 2015)

Scott said:
			
		

> How are you online guys watching RWC? I see TSN has the television rights and I may be able to cobble something together through my Dad's satellite provider...but otherwise, any of you guys have some hints? I'd be fully willing to shell out for a tournament package, I did in 2003 when you had to get Setanta.



I generally use my android box and KODI to get access to the games that usually aren't on NA television. It is like using a stream online so the quality can suck at times.


----------



## Scott (6 Sep 2015)

Thanks dude, much appreciated. I will look into another box for the house.


----------



## mba2011 (6 Sep 2015)

MJP said:
			
		

> Another uninspiring match from the Canadians vs Fiji.  Horrible tackling set the stage for the performance but weak passing and running played a large part.  Man the way we are play Romania is going to blow us out.



I think that it is getting in their heads. They fought hard and one against the Glasgow Warriors last weekend, and I think that they let it go to their heads. The win against Georgia was definetly a weak win. If the game had gone on 10 more minutes, I think it would have been a loss. Today's loss was likely, since it was Fiji, but it should have been closer. The tackles, bad passes and missed kicks were a result of lack focus and a being sloppy, not lack of skill. There's some real talent on the Canadian Team, but they are going to have to fight for every meter in a few weeks.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Sep 2015)

armourmike said:
			
		

> I think that it is getting in their heads. They fought hard and one against the Glasgow Warriors last weekend, and I think that they let it go to their heads. The win against Georgia was definetly a weak win. If the game had gone on 10 more minutes, I think it would have been a loss. Today's loss was likely, since it was Fiji, but it should have been closer. The tackles, bad passes and missed kicks were a result of lack focus and a being sloppy, not lack of skill. There's some real talent on the Canadian Team, but they are going to have to fight for every meter in a few weeks.



The set piece remains a key concern for our team.  If you don't hold on to the ball, you can't win the game.  Our inability to win scrums and our own lineout ball is costing us games.  

That being said I didn't read too much in to the Fiji match, we didn't put our best team on the field and Fiji is one of the Top 10 ranked teams in the world.  The only reason they aren't higher ranked is ebcause they don't play Tier 1 Countries that often and they have difficulty getting their best players together other than for World Cups.

I am looking forward to watching them play England today and I hope they catch the English napping.  Their group is the most interesting in the whole tournament with Australia, Wales, England and Fiji all in contention for the two QF spots.

As for Canada, I am praying the boys show up to play against Ireland tomorrow.  We need to be enterprising and keep possession otherwise we are going to get spanked badly.  We've got dangerous backs but I remain unconvinced our forward pack is up to the challenge.


----------



## Halifax Tar (18 Sep 2015)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> The set piece remains a key concern for our team.  If you don't hold on to the ball, you can't win the game.  Our inability to win scrums and our own lineout ball is costing us games.
> 
> That being said I didn't read too much in to the Fiji match, we didn't put our best team on the field and Fiji is one of the Top 10 ranked teams in the world.  The only reason they aren't higher ranked is ebcause they don't play Tier 1 Countries that often and they have difficulty getting their best players together other than for World Cups.
> 
> ...



It will be interesting.  RC has selected a small pack, comparatively.  I think they are hoping for mobility around the pitch and a low scrum.  I think it will back fire though.  Canada is in a tough pool as every team in it has and can beat Canada, to say the least. 

I am watching to see what the Irish can do. I think they will want to trounce Canada and run up the score as far as possible.  I think Ireland have the best chance of any northern hemisphere side to win the whole thing. 

The USA have the easiest of the pools by far, in my opinion, and finishing second in that pool is a real possibility.  Japan, Scotland and Samoa are all in their range.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Sep 2015)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> It will be interesting.  RC has selected a small pack, comparatively.  I think they are hoping for mobility around the pitch and a low scrum.  I think it will back fire though.  Canada is in a tough pool as every team in it has and can beat Canada, to say the least.
> 
> I am watching to see what the Irish can do. I think they will want to trounce Canada and run up the score as far as possible.  I think Ireland have the best chance of any northern hemisphere side to win the whole thing.
> 
> The USA have the easiest of the pools by far, in my opinion, and finishing second in that pool is a real possibility.  Japan, Scotland and Samoa are all in their range.



I agree completely and I believe the US is going to shock some teams.  In our pool, I believe Italy might shock Ireland or France, they are one of those teams that you never know if they will show up or not.

Another team I am looking forward to watching is Georgia.  They have a dominant forward pack and I think they will shock a few teams.  The games against Tonga and Argentina should be interesting!


----------



## devil39 (21 Sep 2015)

I thought the Canadian scrum looked ok against Ireland.  That is more than i can say about our scrum in recent years.  Lineout still needs work.  

Nathan Hirayama is a great fly half.   I don't believe we are well served by Gord McRory, however technically competent he might be.  Phil Mack is the man who gives our back line room because he keeps defenders back and honest with his sniping.  

Our wings are definitely world class.....they just need the platform to deliver that attack.  The platform from the breakdown is the problem.  

Our scrum isn't the problem, our accuracy at the breakdown is the problem in my opinion.


----------



## Pusser (21 Sep 2015)

I was at the game on Saturday (Canada vs Ireland) and althougth disappointing, it wasn't a surprising loss.  I thought Canada's scrum was actually pretty weak.  Although they won most of their own ball, they were constantly being pushed back.  Even if you win the ball in a scrum, if you're getting pushed back, it's hard to capitalize on it.

Best play of the game was when our guy blocked and caught an Ireland kick and ran it all the way for our only try.  Canada's Man of the Match and Ireland's Dick of the Day all in one play!

Coolest part of the day was when I ran into a guy from my Ottawa club in the line for beer.

Cardiff was a @$#%& zoo!  There was a thousand people on the platform for a train that showed up with three cars.  Funny thing - RWC has been advertising a lot recently encouraging folks to plan ahead and take the train to matches, which they did!  Too bad the railway didn't seem to do the same.  Seriously debating whether to return for NZ vs Georgia...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jun 2019)

https://deadspin.com/rugby-man-slaps-dislocated-knee-back-into-place-immedi-1835922894


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Jun 2019)

Fishbone Jones said:
			
		

> https://deadspin.com/rugby-man-slaps-dislocated-knee-back-into-place-immedi-1835922894



That.  Is.  Awesome.  

One of my proudest rugby moments is when I was hit so hard I had 3 cracked ribs and a collapsed lung....at 51 years old....and still played for another few minutes.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (27 Jun 2019)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> That.  Is.  Awesome.
> 
> One of my proudest rugby moments is when I was hit so hard I had 3 cracked ribs and a collapsed lung....at 51 years old....and still played for another few minutes.



Broke my hand in the 60th minute of a game two years ago in what would be my last rugby game I have played in.  

We had used up all our substitutions already so I had the hand taped and played the rest of the game.  I had no use of it but they moved me from Inside Centre to the Wing so I would have to make less tackles.  Ended up making a game saving tackle on the final play whereby I used my broken hand to prevent the ball from being grounded.

We won and my spouse promptly drove me to the hospital to have my hand x-rayed and splinted, scolding me the entire way.  That was the last season I played.  Might play again when I'm old enough for Old Boys in two years.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jun 2019)

Figured the rugby players would like it.


----------



## RocketRichard (27 Jun 2019)

Played for a team in Zurich, had a friendly in France. Effin’  dude from the French team bit me. He received a punch in the face causing a wild melee. Ah rugby, élégant violence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (28 Jun 2019)

RomeoJuliet said:
			
		

> Played for a team in Zurich, had a friendly in France. Effin’  dude from the French team bit me. He received a punch in the face causing a wild melee. Ah rugby, élégant violence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lmao!  That's French Rugby for you, notorious for all out brawls.  It's the latin way as Argentina, Romania and Italy are much the same.

French Rugby also loves enforcers.  One of Canada's most famous players was a big time enforcer for Clermont in France.  His name was Jamie Cudmore, also known as "Cuddles"  :rofl:


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jul 2021)

Come for the game, stay for the prostate exam.









						Kenny Edwards: Huddersfield forward banned for putting finger up opponent's bottom
					

Huddersfield forward Kenny Edwards has been banned for 10 matches for putting his finger up the bottom of an opponent.




					www.skysports.com


----------



## cavalryman (7 Jul 2021)

dapaterson said:


> Come for the game, stay for the prostate exam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, is Pokey-Mon a position in rugby?


----------



## Kirkhill (7 Jul 2021)

dapaterson said:


> Come for the game, stay for the prostate exam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, but they enjoy the game?  Hang em down Zulu warriors.


----------



## Halifax Tar (23 Mar 2022)

Independent review paints damning, dysfunctional picture of Rugby Canada

An independent review into Rugby Canada's high-performance programs paints a damning picture of a dysfunctional organization at odds with its athletes, staff and supporters.









						Independent review paints damning, dysfunctional picture of Rugby Canada
					

An independent review into Rugby Canada's high-performance programs paints a damning picture of a dysfunctional organization at odds with its athletes, staff and supporters.




					www.timescolonist.com


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (23 Mar 2022)

Halifax Tar said:


> Independent review paints damning, dysfunctional picture of Rugby Canada
> 
> An independent review into Rugby Canada's high-performance programs paints a damning picture of a dysfunctional organization at odds with its athletes, staff and supporters.
> 
> ...


LOL they didn't need to do an independent review, I could have told them that for free 🤣


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Mar 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> LOL they didn't need to do an independent review, I could have told them that for free 🤣



But you're not as 'people focused' as they are 





__





						STRAAD
					

STRAAD help companies diagnose, design and manage organizational effectiveness in a systematic, people-focused manner.




					straad.ca


----------

